# pelvic floor therapy



## shirleys (Mar 24, 2011)

Is anyone billing for pelvic floor therapy/rehab? One of my physicians (urogynecology) was thinking about doing pelvic floor therapy. What kind of equipment do you need? Is cpt 64561, 64581, 64585, and 90911 correct to do pelvic floor therapy to treat pelvic floor dysfunction? Do you know if medicare of ohio paying for cpt 64561, 64581, 64585, and 90911? Any information would be helpful. 

Thanks so much,

Shirley
e-mail shirleys@ncdsinc.com


----------

